# Bonne année !



## Catie6432 (1 Janvier 2023)

Je vous souhaite une excellentissime année 2023. Que amour, amitié, santé et réussite soient une réalité pour chacun et chacune d'entre vous ! Soyez heureux !!! 🎉🍾🍀💖🌅


----------



## miette (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonne année à toutes, tous! Santé, bonheur, paix, un peu de sous pour réaliser de belles choses.


----------



## Nounou 22 (1 Janvier 2023)

Belle et heureuse année 2023 à vous tous et toutes.... santé car c'est le plus important, joie, bonheur, amour, réussite.....que cette année 2023 apporte à chacun ce que son coeur désire ❤️


----------



## Sandrine2572 (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonne et heureuse année 2023 a tout le monde 🎊🍾 que cette nouvelle année vous apporte tout ce dont vous désirez 😀


----------



## B29 (1 Janvier 2023)

Je vous souhaite une très belle année 2023, que tous vos souhaits se réalisent.


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour à toutes et tous je vous souhaite une très heureuse Année 2023 que tous vos voeux se réalisent mais surtout une excellente santé !!! il en faut pour notre travail ... je commence une nouvelle vie car ce 1er janvier je suis enfin à la retraite et je vais me faire plus discrète car je veux couper avec ma vie d'avant tant de choses à faire mais surtout faire ce que j'ai envie !  j'espère que ce forum va encore continuer longtemps ? car perso il m'a bien aidée et surtout à me sentir moins isolée ! parfois nous ne sommes pas d'accord sur certains sujets mais pas grave c'est ce qui fait le sel de ce forum ... je vous souhaite une bonne continuation ... portez-vous bien ! 😉😁😛


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonne nouvelle vie Angèle1982 ! Par certains aspects j'aimerais être à ta place mais cela viendra en son temps dans quelques années. Profites bien ! En route vers de nouvelles aventures ! ✨🌎


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Janvier 2023)

Merci les filles et les garçons oui plus aucunes contraintes ... depuis 4 mois j'avais déjà goûté à la tranquillité mais ce n'était pas tout à fait pareil encore des comptes à rendre à Pôle emploi etc ... là çà y est c'est du concret ! il y a 10 ans j'avais encore la niaque mais depuis environ 4 ans elle n'était plus là de plus mon amie son compagnon et mon mari étaient déjà à la retraite depuis 2 ans et pas toujours facile de leur faire comprendre que moi je ne pouvais pas faire comme je voulais ! les dernières années sont les plus compliquées mais je pense comme tout travail ! 😉


----------



## stephy2 (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, 
Meilleurs vœux à tous et toutes pour cette nouvelle année 2023.
Et bonne retraite à Angèle.


----------



## Emily (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonne retraite Angèle,
Repos bien mérité.
Un grand merci à toi pour tes conseils et ta bienveillance.
A toi la belle vie , je te le souhaite de tout coeur.


----------



## abelia (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,

Bonne année 2023 à tous et à toutes✨
Et bonne retraite Angèle 😊


----------



## AMANDIN1 (1 Janvier 2023)

bonjour,
bonne à année à vous toutes et merci pour tous vos bons conseils. Prenez soin de vous.


----------



## nanny mcfee (1 Janvier 2023)

Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris
    je vous souhaite à tous une bonne année avec la santé en prime !!!!!


----------



## kikine (1 Janvier 2023)

bonne retraite bien méritée Angèle et bonne année gros bisous j'espère que tu continueras quand même a venir ici 
pour les autres loin de la retraite je vous souhaites mes meilleurs vœux pour cette année quelle nous apporte a tous sagesse et bienveillance (envers tout le monde 😜)


----------



## Nounousand02 (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonne année,  bonne santé,  plein de belles choses pour cette nouvelle année.


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonne année tout le monde.
Je comprends @angèle1982 que tu prennes un peu de recul.
Tu vas manquer. J'espère que tu passeras par là de temps en temps.
Car moi aussi je pense que dans la vraie vie on se serait bien entendues.


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Janvier 2023)

Coucou oui je regarderais vos posts de temps en temps mais je n'interviendrais plus car je pense que je n'ai plus à faire de remarques ou autre j'en ai fait beaucoup et vous connaissez pour certaines ma façon de pensée sur ce travail ma façon de procéder et mon horreur de toutes ces nouvelles méthodes !!! 😉qui n'apportent pour la plupart rien de nouveau ... il faut en prendre et en laisser ! bonne continuation ... merci encore à celles qui m'ont appréciées et les autres tant pis je ne leur en tiens pas rigueur 😅chacune sa façon de faire !!! les années parleront pour moi ...


----------



## MeliMelo (1 Janvier 2023)

Très belle année à toutes, et belle retraite méritée à toi Angèle


----------



## Nantaise (1 Janvier 2023)

Belle et heureuse année 2023 à vous tous et toutes.. 🎊🌷🤩🥳 happy New Year 🎈 
Belle retraite Angèle, j’espère que tu va visiter notre forum 
Merci à vous tous postés ici et partagez vos expériences!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonne retraite angele1982 surtout profite s en a fond 😀

Comme les collègues j espère te revoir sur le forum même si on connaît ta façon de penser 😀 tu était bien souvent dans la réalité 😉


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Janvier 2023)

Merci Sandrine ! 😉


----------



## pommedamour26 (1 Janvier 2023)

Meilleurs vœux à toute pour cette nouvelle année qui commence 
Bonne retraite à Angèle1982 profitez bien moi j’aimerais tant y être déjà mais je suis de 1967 donc c’est pas encore mon tour


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Janvier 2023)

1967 avec la réforme je ne sais pas ce qu'il va se passer ... courage !


----------



## Nounou 22 (1 Janvier 2023)

Belle retraite @angèle1982 , tu le mérites...
Même à la retraite, tes interventions sur le forum auront tout autant le droit de citer que celles des assmats encore en activité. J'espère que tu viendras faire un coucou de temps en temps sur le forum.
Je te souhaite le meilleur pour ta retraite ❤️ et une excellente année 2023


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Janvier 2023)

Merci Nounou 22 😚


----------



## pommedamour26 (1 Janvier 2023)

Et oui Angèle1982 c’est ce que je me suis dit aussi il me reste normalement que 13 trimestres à valider mais là ça craint 
C’est comme si on nous mettait la carotte sous le nez et on n’arrivait jamais à l’atteindre..
J’aspire vraiment j’ai élevé quasiment seule mes 5 enfants jamais arrêté de travailler donc j’aimerais bien pouvoir profiter de ma retraite


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Janvier 2023)

Pommedamour vos 5 enfants comptent dans les trimestres ... moi seulement 2 donc ! par contre il faut aller jusqu'à 63 ans révolus pour ne pas avoir les 10% de MALUS pendant 3 ans je l'ai su au RV avec ma complémentaire mais je ne voulais pas faire une année de plus ce n'était plus possible dans ma tête !!! alors tant pis si çà leur fait plaisir de ponctionner les retraités grand bien leur en fasse ! 🤔


----------



## Titine15 (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonne année à tous et toutes.
Profites bien de ta retraite bien Angèle


----------



## Chouchou301 (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonne et heureuse année à vous les collègues !!!


----------



## B11 (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonne et heureuse année à toutes et tous surtout une très bonne santé.
Angèle profitez bien de votre retraite.


----------



## Nany88 (1 Janvier 2023)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Bonjour à toutes et tous je vous souhaite une très heureuse Année 2023 que tous vos voeux se réalisent mais surtout une excellente santé !!! il en faut pour notre travail ... je commence une nouvelle vie car ce 1er janvier je suis enfin à la retraite et je vais me faire plus discrète car je veux couper avec ma vie d'avant tant de choses à faire mais surtout faire ce que j'ai envie !  j'espère que ce forum va encore continuer longtemps ? car perso il m'a bien aidée et surtout à me sentir moins isolée ! parfois nous ne sommes pas d'accord sur certains sujets mais pas grave c'est ce qui fait le sel de ce forum ... je vous souhaite une bonne continuation ... portez-vous bien ! 😉😁😛


Angele vous allez beaucoup me manqué, j ai était très souvent d accord avec tout ce que vous dites et surtout vous m'avez beaucoup aider par vos conseils... J espère que vous ferez un petit coucou de temps en temps, je vous souhaite beaucoup de repos, amusez vous bien, profitez, vivez tout ce qu'on peut pas faire en tant quassmat car nous travaillons beaucoup..... 💕🤗


----------



## nanny mcfee (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour  @angèle1982  quand j'ai découvert ce forum vous faites partie vous et @Griselda (entre autres) de celles qui m'ont motivée à m'inscrire, pourtant vous êtes différentes sur plusieurs points mais j'apprécie la différence, c'est une richesse... moi aussi à mes débuts j'étais focalisée sur ce qu'on m'avait appris en formation bien que les intervenants eux mêmes se contredisaient comme quoi! et lire les anciennes je me disait (ho la la!!! elles croient tout savoir mdrrrr!!! mais non! elles ont juste plus d'expériences sur le terrain et aujourd'hui je me rend compte que oui, il y a la formation qu'il faut prendre comme une base et il y a l'expérience de chacune sur le terrain.

On travaille avec des familles toutes différentes les unes que les autres, à chaque nouvel accueil on découvre d'autres choses qu'on avait pas aux précédents accueil,on doit s'adapter tout en respectant bien sur les règles de notre métier 

Donc on a toutes notre propre expérience et vécu de ce métier,certaines ont de la chance de ne pas rencontrer de turbulence et d'autres ont moins de chance et accumulent les turbulences

On a aussi toutes notre personnalité  certaines sont autoritaires et se font entendre et d'autres réservés et timide et sont vite dépassés... tout ça pour dire qu'on doit pas se critiqué entre nous et plutot entendre se soutenir et s'entraider...

tout ça pour dire que angèle ce n'est pas parceque tu pars en retraîte que tu n'a plus ta place ici, bien au contraire tu fais partie d'un des pilier de ce forum et comme dans la vraie vie, on peut pas plaire à tout le monde ça n'existe pas! ne plus te lire me donnerais moins envie de venir.


----------



## fanny35 (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonne année à toutes! 🥂
Et bonne retraite @angèle1982 !


----------



## Griselda (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonne année à tous et toutes et bonne retraite à A,gèle, qui reste la bienvenue ici naturellement.


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Janvier 2023)

Oh la la les filles vous allez me faire pleurer ce matin ! une bonne nouvelle entendue ce matin sur ma radio vous allez avoir plus de "ponts" cette année 2023 c'est toujours bon à prendre !!! 😉


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Janvier 2023)

Re. pour celles qui m'avaient suivie je viens de passer un mail à l'APNI pour la demande de prime de retraite je vous tiendrais au courant de leur réponse ... à suivre !


----------



## Sbsb (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, bonne année à toutes
Bonne retraite à Angèle, je lis ce forum régulièrement, j’étais très souvent d’accord avec vos réponses 
J’ai beaucoup appris aussi avec les calculs de assmatzam


----------



## Pity (2 Janvier 2023)

Je vous souhaite également une très belle et heureuse année 2023..

Quelle soit douce pour vous et vos familles...et pensez à vous 🥰...
Les enfants ne sont que de passage dans nos vies.... vous et votre famille sont là priorité.

Je continue à acceuillir 4 loulous mais réduit à 3 en septembre... besoin de souffler un peu !


----------



## Dodo95 (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonne et heureuse année 2023 et tous mes meilleurs vœux chers collègues.
Bonne retraite à @angèle1982 et tu restes la bienvenue sur ce forum pour nous donner des nouvelles. 
Bonne continuation à toi


----------



## Jeyn (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour à toutes 
Je vous souhaites une belle et heureuse année 2023
La santé,  le bonheur etc comme on dit, mais aussi bon courage 😁😁
Pour ma part je reprend demain à 6h ouille ça va piquer 
Bonne journée à vous 😉


----------



## Tatacorinne (2 Janvier 2023)

BONNE ANNEE A TOUS ET TOUTES !  SANTE ET PROSPERITE  🍸
TRES BONNE ET DOUCE RETRAITE ANGELE.


----------



## amandinezoe (2 Janvier 2023)

Je vous souhaite une excellente année 2023, pleine de rires d'enfants, de petits et de grands bonheurs.
*Angèle * : Profites bien,  tu nous donnes tes News.  Merci à ce forum


----------



## Petuche (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonne année à vous toutes et tous. Santé et bonheur à tout le monde.
@Angele je te souhaite une nouvelle vie. Profite et prends soins de toi. Moi il me reste 2 à 3 ans je sais plus du coup, mais je pense pas faire encore toutes ces années,  j'en ai ras la casquette. Et comme j'ai pu le remarquer je suis sans doute  comme toi un peu de l'ancienne méthode...


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Janvier 2023)

@Petuche
Je ne sais pas de quelle année tu es, moi de 1964.
Au départ, je devais partir à la retraite le 1er septembre 2026. Maintenant je ne sais plus non plus.
Mais si ça doit être 2028, je ne ferai pas toutes ces dernières années. Je pense finir mes 2 contrats en Septembre 2023 car les petits entrent en maternelle. Et après ? ? ?  Le ras le bol vient surtout de la PMI et des puers qui à chaque fois trouvent un truc nouveau à imposer. La dernière en date étant de clôturer mon jardin en 2, ce qui fait que je ne pourrais plus aller derrière arroser mon potager... A moins d'installer des clôtures avec portillon....ce qui engendrerait de gros travaux et de gros frais. A quelques années de la retraite, même pas en rêve.... Donc je vais jeter l'éponge.
Je n'aurais jamais imaginé qu'on puisse me dégoûter à ce point de la profession après presque 30 ans d'activité.
Pour info c'est la même maison et même jardin qu'il y a 30 ans lors du 1er agrément, juste très bien entretenue, toujours sécurisée. Et à chaque visite, y'a un nouveau truc qui ne va plus....


----------



## Petuche (3 Janvier 2023)

@Nanou91 je suis de novembre 63...
Et oui ce sont toutes ces,petites choses qui nous degouttent de ce métier. Plus des demandes farfelues, aucune reconnaissance, etc. .. Il faut que je me renseigne auprès des services au niveau retraite mais je sais pas trop ce qu'ils vont nous pondre 😕


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Janvier 2023)

@Petuche 
Pour le moment, ce qui est dans les tiroirs, pour les gens nés en 63 (entre septembre et décembre), ce serait soit 63 ans et 4 mois (plus probable), soit 63 ans et 8 mois.
Donc à voir si ça va passer facilement ou si ça va se faire dans la douleur.


----------



## caninou (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonne année à toutes et une merveilleuse retraite à angèle1982 qui pour moi, a toujours fait partie des présences importantes de ce forum.


----------



## liline17 (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour à toutes, je vous souhaite une très bonne année, une bonne santé ( avec le temps on se rend compte à quel point la bonne santé est importante  )
Et la réussite dans tous vos projets. 
Je souhaite une très bonne retraite à Angèle, qu'à tu prévu pour ta retraite ? 
Tu seras une des premières à toucher la prime de départ en retraite. 
Tu as eu bien raison de ne pas prolonger, il faut savoir écouter nos besoins, l'argent ne suffit pas à faire le bonheur.


----------



## Petuche (3 Janvier 2023)

@Nanou91 oui j'ai vu cela moi ça me ferait 63 ans et 8 mois mais apparemment ils vont aussi tenir compte des enfants qu'on a eu et des carrières longues durées. .. a voir. Mais sur je n'irait pas jusqu'à 63 ans et 8 mois ☹


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Janvier 2023)

@Petuche
Prendre en compte les carrières longues et les enfants, c'est déjà le cas.
Chaque enfant rapporte 8 trimestres : 4 au titre de la maternité, attribués d'office à la mère, et 4 au titre de l'éducation qui peuvent être attribués ou à la mère ou au père. Faut que les parents se mettent d'accord. Moi je suis veuve donc les 4+4=8 par enfant me reviendront à moi.
Donc les enfants ça te rajoute des trimestres, mais ça ne te permet pas de partir plus tôt.
Par exemple moi, j'ai 58 ans et demi et déjà 166 trimestres.. Actuellement, née en 64, il m'en faut 169 pour prétendre à une retraite à taux plein .
A 62 ans, j'aurai 177 trimestres... Donc bien plus qu'il en faut. Pour autant je devrai attendre 64 ans avec la réforme... Et à 64 ans, j'en aurai 185 mais on s'en fout de ça.

Pour le critère carrière longue, il faut avoir cotisé 4 ou 5 trimestres AVANT ses 20 ans.
Carrière longue, pour le moment, ça permet de partir à 60 au lieu de 62. Après la réforme ça sera peut-être pareil mais ce serait 62 au lieu de 64.
Et ils parlent d'exclure les trimestres validés par les jobs d'été.


----------



## Petuche (3 Janvier 2023)

Merci Nanou91 pour ces explications.  Mais c'est pas génial.. . En fait ce qui va peut être m'arranger c'est le fait que j'ai commencé à bosser à 18 ans. On verra☺


----------



## B29 (3 Janvier 2023)

Apparemment, ils ne vont pas toucher aux  43 années de cotisations pour avoir une retraite à taux plein.


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Janvier 2023)

Liline17 je vais déjà finir les meubles que j'ai à patiner pour ma salle à manger et il m'en reste un dans ma véranda ! par la suite j'en ferais d'autres voir si çà marche pour me faire un petit pécule ... regarder la TV j'adore les films et faire de la marche ... j'ai aussi des albums scrap à faire un de mon village CP anciennes car je suis assez nostalgique ! mais aussi un de tous mes petits accueillis avec anecdotes sur eux mais aussi sur leur parents lol ... beaucoup d'heures en perspective ... de la lecture VG et petites sorties avec mon mari ... enfin profiter de la retraite sans contraintes aucunes ... une chose est sûre je ne m'ennuierai certainement pas !!! Nanou91 il faut aller jusqu'à 63 ans pour ne pas avoir les 10% déduits sur la complémentaire je le savais mais tant pis plus la niaque à continuer 1 ans de plus !!! je toucherais à taux plein fin décembre 2025 je trouve cela aberrant une année aurait suffit mais bon c'est ainsi ! je crois que pour pôle emploi ils sont revenus en arrière donc à voir si ils touchent à l'âge de la retraite ??? bon courage le filles ... Merci Caninou 😍


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Janvier 2023)

@angèle1982 
Tu es vraiment quelqu'un que j'apprécie beaucoup. Dans la vraie vie, ça aurait été bien de se connaitre davantage 
Si tu vois ce message et que tu y réponds, attends le suivant...


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Janvier 2023)

Pas grave pour la décote


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Janvier 2023)

Il vaut mieux profiter de la vie


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Janvier 2023)

Nanou91 oui je me sentais en accord avec toi sur beaucoup de points ... 😉sans doute dû à notre âge avancé 😂😉je reste sur mes positions quoi qu'il arrive et je donnerais ce conseil aux nouvelles ass mat de ne JAMAIS se laissez impressionner par un PE j'ai subi par le passé beaucoup trop mais à refaire ce serait différent d'ailleurs je ne serais peut-être pas restée si longtemps dans ce travail ... certaines ici ne me comprenaient pas toujours mais tant pis parfois dans peu de lignes on ne peut pas tout exprimer merci à celles qui ont compris ma façon de fonctionner ... je ne dis pas que j'avais raison mais mes méthodes ont toujours fonctionnées et tous mes petits étaient bien dans leur tête polis et obéissants en tout cas avec moi moins avec leurs parents ...


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Janvier 2023)

@angèle1982
En tout cas maintenant tu as l'esprit tranquille


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Janvier 2023)

@angèle1982
Tu nous diras pour l'APNI


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Janvier 2023)

@angèle1982
Et surtout comment ils calculent cette indemnité de départ en retraite


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Janvier 2023)

Nanou mail envoyé à l'APNI à voir si j'ai une réponse mais je les relancerais et vous redirais quelle que soit leur réponse ... j'ai trouvé et bien comme dit ma meilleure amie "j'en ai plein le ventre" tu as fait tout cela ? j'ai une préférence pour les macarons avec mon mari on en est fous mais jamais je n'ai osé me lancer peut-être un jour ? et moi aussi pendant le confinement j'ai suivi Cyril Lignac je l'adore un gars simple enfin il en a l'air j'avais fait quelques recettes aussi dont un tajine ! je vais te suivre ... 🍰🍩🧇🍕😋


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Janvier 2023)

@angèle1982
Maintenant que tu as trouvé, le jour où tu veux mettre un message dans la colonne de droite sur le formulaire.
Et je confirme, Lignac est super sympa. 
J'ai pris 4 kg pendant le confinement avec ses recettes lol


----------



## liline17 (4 Janvier 2023)

Nanou, pour la prime de départ en retraite, c'est calculé sur la moyenne des 5 dernières années d'activité.
Son montant s’élèvera à :
- un mois de salaire brut de référence à compter de 10 années de périodes d’emploi au sein du secteur ;
- un mois et demi entre 15 et 20 ans ;
- deux mois entre 20 et 30 ans ;
- deux mois et demi au-delà.
Je suis de 67, je serai pas mal impactée par la réforme, selon la réforme et mon état de santé, j'opterai soit pour la retraite progressive, soit pour le chomage.
Je commençait à me projeter sur ma retraite, il me restait 6 et demi ans à faire, mais si c'est presque 10 ans, ça commence à faire loin.


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Janvier 2023)

Oui mais sous quelles conditions moi mon dernier contrat remonte à fin aout ??? à voir ... ils vont bien trouver quelque chose pour ne pas la donner moi perso ce serait 2 mois mais bon je n'y crois guère !!!


----------



## liline17 (4 Janvier 2023)

j'espère que tu te trompes, ce serai très injuste sinon.
2 mois de salaires bruts, ça fait déjà une jolie somme.


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@liline17 
S'il te restait 6 ans et demi, tu passeras à 8 ans et demi max puisque ça passera de 62 à 64 (je pense qu'ils vont abandonner l'idée de 65).
Finir au chômage..... est-ce que ce sera possible. Car sur le principe tu dois être en recherche active d'emploi, et prouver tous les 4 mois de tes recherches pour percevoir l'ARE.

La retraite progressive, j'ai étudié l'idée, mais je ne trouve pas que ce soit judicieux, en tout cas dans mon cas. Car quand ils étudient la retraite progressive, ils se basent à des revenus de carrière incomplète. Et quand ils figent la retraite finale, les dernières années sont tellement basses en salaires qu'elles ne compteront pas parmi les meilleures.
Et pour la prime de départ en retraite,  ils prennent les revenus des 5 dernières années. Donc si sur les 5 dernières années tu as eu des mois et des mois de chômage ou de retraite progressive, ça ne sera pas pris en compte, donc les salaires retenus seront très bas... et la prise aussi du coup.
Quelqu'un qui ferait les 5 dernières années de carrière au chômage, la prime de départ en retraite ça sera : 0


----------



## liline17 (5 Janvier 2023)

ton argumentaire tiens la route Nanou, mais tout dépend des situations.
Pour le moment, même si je pense qu'ils céderont un peu sur l'âge de départ en retraite, je préfère ne pas trop y compter.
J'ai eu des soucis familiaux qui ne m'ont pas permis de travailler comme je le voulais en début de carrière, j'ai donc quelques années pourries qui seront inférieures à celle que j'aurai probablement en retraite progressive, dans mon cas, ça restera rentable, la retraite progressive ne peut être prise que 2 ans avant l'age de départ légale en retraite, 2 ans de réduction de salaire n'auront pas un fort impact sur ma prime de départ.
Surtout que je prévois de lever le pied avant, je commence à fatiguer, il est donc probable que  la retraite progressive me permettra de gagner plus d'argent que si je ne la prend pas.
Le chomage, je ne le ferai que si je ne me sent plus capable de continuer, ce n'est pas mon option préférée, et ce ne sera pas sur 5 ans, pour le moment je vais assez bien pour continuer longtemps si je lève le pied.
Ici il y a une pénurie d'AM j'augmenterai mon taux en expliquant que j'accueille moins d'enfants pour être plus disponible pour chacun d'eux (c'est vrai aussi), je ne perdrait pas tant que ça en salaire.


----------



## Jeanine1 (Vendredi à 06:43)

Bonjour à tous,
Merci pour vos merveilleux vœux! 
Que 2023 soit pour chacun et chacune de vous une année de sérénité couronnée d’une parfaite santé et de milliers de petits bonheurs à partager avec votre entourage.
Je souhaite une excellente retraite à Angèle! Profite à fond  la caisse😂


----------

